# mastercraft thickness planer prob



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Checked to see if a breaker tripped?
Might help if you posted a model #.
Electrical problems are not going to make a clunking noise. Time to find out what's causing it. If something locked up it's not going to run.


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

model number is mastercraft 55-5503.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A keyword search came up with very little.
Looks like the company may be out of business.
Lots of complaints about the belts breaking.


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks joe. I'm sure the company is still in business as I spoke to them the other day to get a replacement manual. I'm thinking it must be the switch and I maybe I didnt test it properly. It has 4 wires to it. One white and one black on one side with another black and a green on the other side. I tested continuity between the white and black on the same side and there was continuity with the switch on but no continuity with the switch off. Is this correct. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Clunking noise won''t be electrical. With the unit unplugged can you turn the motor by hand?

Company is not out of business. Here is the unit still for sale.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...P/Mastercraft+12-1+2-in.+Planer.jsp?locale=en


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry Joe I rechecked the wiring of the switch.It has a black and a white on one side and two blacks on the other side. I tested continuity with switch on from the white to two other black wires and there was continuity. Anything else I should do.

Yes I can turn the motor by hand and the belt is good


----------

